# [SOLVED] Why this Mastech MS8221 Digital Multimeter can't test DC



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

I own a Mastech MS8221 Digital Multimeter which I bought last week. I have used it for about 2 days to test the electric circuit in my house, but now it can't test the DC, when I move the buttom to DC mode, the readout is zero. Who can help me out of this trouble?:smile:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Why this Mastech MS8221 Digital Multimeter can't test DC*

Hi Micheal Kennedy


The meter is either defective or you blew the meter by putting too much current through it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Why this Mastech MS8221 Digital Multimeter can't test DC*

There is probably a fuse in the battery compartment. Confirm it has not blown.


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Why this Mastech MS8221 Digital Multimeter can't test DC*



octaneman said:


> Hi Micheal Kennedy
> 
> 
> The meter is either defective or you blew the meter by putting too much current through it.


Hi octaneman,

Thank you for your reply. I can confirm that this multimeter is not defective. Because I can use it to test the AC. Maybe it is the matter of too much current through it. But when I plan to test low current the situation is the same. I am confused. Maybe I must ask a expect for help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Why this Mastech MS8221 Digital Multimeter can't test DC*

A 2 week old meter has to have some warranty on it, go back to where you got it an ask for a replacement meter.


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Why this Mastech MS8221 Digital Multimeter can't test DC*

Yes, I have contacted the customer service, he replaced it with a new one for me. The new one is ok. Thanks a lot for your replies and help.


----------

